# Rennrad  auf Fitnessbike umbauen->Aufwand?



## log11 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze noch ein gut erhaltenes Giant Peleton Superlite mit kompletter 105er Gruppe. Da ich kaum noch Rennrad fahre überlege ich, das Radl als Fitnessbike umzubauen.
Also gerader Lenker, Brems und Schaltgriffe am Lenker.
Derzeit hat das Rad noch "altertümliche" Rahmenschalthebel.
Wie aufwändig ist so ein Umbau?
Welche Schalthebel passen für Lenkermontage auf einen "Flatbar" zur 105er Schaltung?
Vorne habe ich 2 Blätter und hinten ein 8er oder 9er Ritzel. Weiß ich jetzt nicht zu 100%.
Der Vorbau ist derzeit 0Grad 120mm mit inverser Klemmung und soll eigentlich weiter verwendet werden. Einen 25,4mm Flatbar habe ich noch im Keller liegen, der dafür zum Einsatz kommen soll.

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## iglg (9. Mai 2011)

Für die 105er gibt es Road-Schalt/Bremsgriffe für gerade Lenker.

Hatte ich auch mal überlegt, dann aber entschieden, dass man ja auch auf dem Rennrad fit wird und mir das Geld für den Umbau gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt schon. Mir sagt die Griffposition halt nicht mehr zu am Rennradlenker.
Und gerade in der Stadt hat man mit nem flachen Lenker mehr Gewalt finde ich.
Es gibt noch ne "Billigalternative".
Rennradlenker einkürzen, so daß der untere Bogen wegfällt. Dann den Lenker drehen, so erhält man einen griffgünstigen Lenker. Hat das schonmal jemand probiert?
Man soll dann sogar die originalen 105er Bremshebel weiterverwenden können.
Rahmenschaltung würde ich dann allerdings so belassen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Mai 2011)

hallo,
den umbau mit unterlenker "kürzen" bzw komplett entfernen und lenker drehen hatte ein kumpel von mir so an seinem hai-rennrad (auch für alltags/stadt einsatz)
finde ich aber nicht sehr vorteilhaft... kannste dan auch gleich so lassen wies ist.
wenn dan komplett umbau auf flatbar (derdanauch bissl breiter wie 420-440mm ist)
sollte kein grosser akt mit den shimano rapidefire rennrad shiftern sein.und es wird dir jeder lokale-radladen das machen können.
weiss jetz nicht auswendig was soclhe shifter für flatbar kosten aber wohl kaum mehr wie 40-50 euro zusätzlcih noch bremshebel für um dei 30 euro mit montage und nen lenker (20er) biste vll bei 100-max150 euro
gruss der kalle


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja noch nen 25,4mm Flatbar rumkullern im Keller. Aber der passt wahrscheinlich nicht in den RR Vorbau, oder? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die doch auf 26mm.
Bei den Shiftern kann man zumindest für den Umwerfer sicher jeden herkömmlichen Shimano Shifter nehmen. Doch vorne für den 2er Umwerfer ist das wohl nicht so einfach.
Es gibt von Shimano die Tiagra SL 440 als Billigvariante....die wohl von den Schaltwegen passend zu den RR Gruppen sind.


----------



## newt3 (10. Mai 2011)

lass doch die rahmenshifter dort wo sie sind.
flatbar, 2 bremshebl und gut isses. schalten da unten ist doch nicht wirklich ein problem.

--------------

als berliner nennt man das mit dem geraden lenker doch inzwischen schwabenlenker. 
fehlt dann auch noch die schaltung hinten und ist dort nur ein ritzel drauf und vorne auch nur eines isses gar 'nen schwabenrennrad.
der schwabe spart halt und selbst nennt diese peinliche gattung von rennrad dann buchstabensparsam einfach ssp.
(und wie berliner über in berlin lebende schwalben und deren gefolgsleute denken sollte bekannt sein)

-------------------------------------------------------------------

ich würds nicht machen aber bei nur stadtverkehr kann ich es sogar ein wenig verstehen.
allerdings biste mit einem klassischem mtb (also ohne federgabel und recht klassische geometrie vielleicht noch ohne slooping des oberrohrs und schönem schlanken stahlrahmen samt 1" steuerrohr) in der stadt ohnehin viel besser unterwegs.
'nen paar slicks je nach komfortwunsch irgendwo zwischen 1" und 2" breit und ordentlich leichte laufräder und schon bist von ampel zu ampel gegenüber den rennrädern kaum im nachteil und oft sogar einfach besser dran.

----
falls du es doch tust sei wenigstens so schlau und heb die originalteile auf - anstelle den flatbar samt bremshebeln mit dem verkauf der rennradbremshebel und des rennlenkers gegenzufinanzieren. wirst dich sonst mal irgendwann richtig drüber ärgern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Mai 2011)

ich habe so etwas gerade auch mit meinem Rennrad gemacht
Als Lenker kam ein Syntace VRO Eco Set dran, als Shifter ein paar XT die ich übrig hatte. Passte gut da ich eh eine 3-fach Ultegra Kurbel auf dem Renner habe und hinten noch 9-fach. Der Schaltkomfort ist nicht wie vom MTB gewohnt sondern etwas langsamer und ab und zu muss man leicht überschalten. Ist aber noch im Rahmen des Erträglichen. Wenn du noch Rahmen Schalthebel hast, würde ich die auch erst einmal daran lassen. Spart die Suche nach passenden Shiftern.
Als Bremshebel habe ich ein paar alte Diacompe SS7 Cantilever Bremshebel genommen, ebenfalls aus der Restekiste mit erstaunlich guter Wirkung. 
Fährt sich insgesamt eigentlich nicht schlecht, sieht mit dem Lenker nur sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Leider bietet der Hinterbau keinen Platz für einen etwas komfortableren Cyclocross oder Trekking Reifen, so muss ich die dünne Rennrad Trennscheibe weiterfahren


----------



## log11 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen,

hab nun die Teile heute bestellt. Ich werde es wie folgt machen.
Flatbar 580mm (noch im Keller vorhanden)
Shimano M 310 8fach fÃ¼r das Ritzelpaket 
stufenloser Lenkerschalthebel fÃ¼r Umwerfer
Seilzugsteller
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...egenhalter-incl--Zugfuehrung-Kunststoff-.html
Shimano BL-R550 Bremsgriffe mit ZÃ¼gen
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-BL-R550-mit-Zuegen-fuer-geraden-Lenker-.html

Da ich viel im StadtgewÃ¼hl unterwegs bin, ist mir die Schalterei am Lenker einfach sicherer. Insgesamt kostet mich der SpaÃ ungefÃ¤hr 45â¬....wenn es passt nen SchnÃ¤ppchen. Wenn nicht habe ich halt die Billigschalthebel in den Sand gesetzt. Dann bleibe ich erstmal bei den Rahmenshiftern.
Nun bleibt nur noch die spannende Frage, ob ich den 25,4mm Flatbar mit dem RR-Vorbau fest genug bekomme. Sonst kommt wohl ein druckfestes Blech dazwischen.

PS: Die Originalteile werden selbstverstÃ¤ndlich aufgehoben.


----------



## Tifftoff (14. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## Cyborg (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mein RR umbauen würde, dann zumindest so






Bionicon Urban Road Fast


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2011)

geht schon allein wegen den Bremsen nicht
und bei den meisten RR Rahmen passen auch die Cyclo Cross Reifen nicht durch den Hinterbau/Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (16. Mai 2011)

Die RR Bremsen müssen schon bleiben, es gibt einfach keine Cantisockel-Aufnahmen an den RR Rahmen. Ich meinte den Aerolenker und Schalt- Bremshebel statt Flatbar.


----------



## Hobb (16. Mai 2011)

moin,

schöne Vorbauten gibt's doch immer mal für ein paar Euro in der Bucht.


----------



## newt3 (16. Mai 2011)

stell mal ein bild deines giant peloton superlite rein.

ist eigentlich 'nen wirklich schönes rad und im originalem zustand für so einen 105 renner mit ziemlich genau 10kg auch ziemlich leicht.

ich hatte selbst mal ein violettes - war glaub 1991er modell - triple butted chromo, komplette 105 SC

vorbau solltest so lassen. ist doch sogar ein nitto (zumindest wars bei meinem so).


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Aerolenker und Schalt- Bremshebel statt Flatbar.



ich hab meins gerade wegen dem Lenker & Brems/Schalt Gedöhns umgebaut 
derzeit sogar auf einen VRO  das sieht vielleicht aus !
Die Schaltung und Bremse funktioniert ausreichend gut mit dem MTB Zeug

Problem sind bei meinem Rahmen die Reifen, mehr als ein 25er RR Reifen passt einfach nicht durch den Hinterbau


----------



## newt3 (16. Mai 2011)

so 'nen schwabencockpit hab ich im übrigen auch noch dazuliegen:

- auf 40cm gekürzter bocas flatbar mit ca 5 grad kröpfung, 25.4mm klemmung
- shimano bremshebel mit schmalen schellen (position am lenker läßt sich also trotz nach innen dicker werdenden lenker varieren)
- griffe in transparent/schwaraz

wer's haben will: 'nen 10er zzgl versand (4 eur hermes) oder abholung berlin





http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7135/imgp3499resize.jpg 
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6121/imgp3500resize.jpg
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3605/imgp3501resize.jpg
http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/6946/imgp3504resize.jpg
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1818/imgp3505resize.jpg


----------



## log11 (18. Mai 2011)

So Leute mein Umbau ist fertig. Materialaufwand war minimalistisch, bin mit ca 45 insgesamt weggekommen. Nur der Schalthebel für den Umwerfer passt noch nicht 100% ins Bild. Mal sehen ob ich was finde in der Bauform der Rapid Shifter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timm76 (20. Mai 2011)

wenn dir die zugkraft der hebel nicht reicht, versuch es mit den 2finger-bmx-hebeln von decathlon. die haben mehr biss. finde ich zumindest.


----------



## muri (23. Mai 2011)

habe mein rennrad auch auf flatbar umgebaut. wollte mal fragen was es für möglichkeiten gibt, den umwerfer für die 105er 2-fach kurbel zu bedienen. für das schaltwerk habe ich einen xt hebel genommen, geht super.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2011)

probiere doch erst mal den XT Shifter für den Umwerfer, dann bleibt zu Not ein Raster unbenutzt
das könnte funktionieren da die Kettenbreite den Weg zw. den einzelnen Rasten bestimmt.


----------



## muri (24. Mai 2011)

Einen dreifach hebel meinst du, gibt es die xt schon als zweifach?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2011)

ja einen 3x 
der Umwerfer gibt vor wie weit der Weg des Zugs ist
wenn du extra einen kaufen musst lohnt es sich nicht, da geht dann auch ein 2x (SLX, X9,...)


----------



## newt3 (24. Mai 2011)

ich denke mal mit 'nen paar 3fach 8fach sti's wärst du richtig gut drangewesen.

falls deine bremsen gut mit canti hebel tun
st-m567 deore lx
st-m737 deore xt
in topzustand oft nicht günstig zu kriegen aber mit ein paar gebrauchspuren dann schon.

falls deine rennbremsen besser mit v-brakes tun dann vielleicht auch
st-m739xt
st-mc18 alivio
st-mc20 alivio
st-m410 alivio

die schalthebel einzeln macht doch eigentlich nur sinn, wenn man sich auf ganz bestimmte bremshebel festlegen möchte oder aber ganz spezielle schalhebel fahren möchte.

in deinem fall denke ich wäre so eine sti' lösung gut gewesen.
alternativ hab bremshebel + daumies oder bremshebel + grip shift. aber beides muss man bekannt mögen wären mit rapidfire triggern eigentlich fast jeder was anfangen kann.


----------

